# Instalar sevidor X

## mgm1954

Tras instalar gentoo,me encuentro en el momento de instalar las X y posteriormente  KDE,me encuentro con el problema que cuandoi intento hacer el emerge de xorg me sale toda una lista de cambios en USE que debo hacer en make.conf.Bien.

 voy añadiendo a USE laos cambios que me indica pero aunque tenga en use los cambiois ya señalados,me siguen saliendo que debo hacerlos igual

Para cada paquete me salen unos cambios que debo realizar,unos en rojo (sin el signo menos delante),y otros en azul (con el signo menos delante).

Por lo que tengo leído durante la instalación,cuando menos cambios de hagan en USE mejor.Mis preguntas:Debo incluirt todos los USE en rojo y marcar como - pero también incluir los azules.Hay algún sistema de instalar Xorg y KDE sin necesidad de tantos cambios?.Si instalara los meta-paquetes de KDE me instalaría también el Xorg?.

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------

## natrix

Bienvenido a gentoo!!!

Esos USE que te aparecen son USE puntuales necesarios para cada paquete, en algunos casos son USE requeridos (los +), y otros no requeridos (los -). Cuando pasa esto no  debes modificar el make.conf ya que puedes tener inconsistencia en los +/- , lo que debes hacer es agregar la lista acá:

```
/etc/portage/package.use
```

Sebes agregar el paquete y el USE que te aparecen al lado, puedes hacer una copy-paste tal cual como te aparecen en la consola para evitar error de tipeo y por comodidad.

Inténtalo y después cuenta cómo te va!!!

NOTA: te recomiendo que en tu próximo hilo muestres la salida, es de la gran utilidad para conocer mejor el error.

----------

## mgm1954

Gracias ,a ver si lo he entendido bien:debo copiar las salidas de la instalación,los paquetes y los use que me solicita en el /etc/portage/package.use? con algún orden o sintaxis determinada?Por que por lo que veo en dic o fichero solo tengo :x11base/xorg-server udev.

Debo borrar las entradas que he añadido al /etc/make.conf?.Dado que quisiera instalar kdeaparte de +kde que otras entradas son imprescindibles?

Gracias y ya te debo una birrita.

----------

## mgm1954

Por cierto,no puedo enviarte la salida por que en la consola el cortar/copiar pegar no me rulo de momento.

----------

## mgm1954

A ver ya he visto la sintaxis:nombre del paquete y detrás las uses que indica el mensaje de error de la instalacio.Ahora bien me aparecen multitud de uses para cada paquete,he de ponerlas todas?separadas por un espacio?

Gracias

----------

## gringo

el /etc/portage/package.use tócalo mas adelante, si quieres una instalación tipica de kde usa simplemente el perfil kde. 

Es decir, selecciona el perfil kde con eselect, instala el servidor gráfico ( emerge -av xorg-server) y luego instala kde ( si quieres empezar por una instalación básico simplemente ejecuta emerge -av kdebase-startkde).

seguramente te vas a encontar con algún bloqueo, vete pegando aqui las salidas en consola y trataremos de orientarte.

saluetes

----------

## natrix

Hola mgm1954:

Si estas en consola sin X puedes usar el comando “echo” para agregar líneas a algún archivo, tomando tu caso anterior como ejemplo :

```
echo " x11base/xorg-server udev" > /etc/portage/package.use
```

Junto con los problemas de USE puede surgir problemas de keywords y mask, para esto ten presente de editar los archivos siguientes:

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords

/etc/portage/package.unmask
```

Comparto lo que dice Grigo, espiemza con una instalación básica. Yo primero empezaría por hacer andar el Xorg (con un escritorio twm bien básico con el xterm como terminal) y después instalaría el KDE.

----------

## mgm1954

Me parece muy buena idea.Asi lo haré y ya iré indicando como me va.La ultima vez que instale gentoo fue ya hace mas de 10 años,y la memoria con la edad juega malas pasadas.

Gracias

----------

## natrix

En otro hilo se toco el tema de la instalación de gentoo, hay varios tips que a lo mejor te sirven:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-982802.html

Buena suerte y feliz regreso a gentoo!!!!

----------

## mgm1954

Bien la cosa se va aclarando.Ms dudas por lo que leo en la documentación de Gentoo el orden de prioridades de menos a mas seria /etc/portage/make.conf  /etc/portage/package.use y las configuraciones definidas en la variable de entorno.

Mirando mas a fondo he visto que las inserciones de USE que había hecho para instalar Xorg y KDE (y que evidentemente anulare) no están en /etc/portage/make.conf sino en /etc/make.conf.La duda que tengo es si este /etc/make.conf es un archivo del sistema o bien al incluir las USE me equivoque y cree un fichero nuevo (/etc/make.conf) que no existe originariamente en el sistema.O bien si este archivo si debe existir en cuyo caso cual es su función?

Gracias

----------

## mgm1954

Bien la cosa se va aclarando.Ms dudas por lo que leo en la documentación de Gentoo el orden de prioridades de menos a mas seria /etc/portage/make.conf  /etc/portage/package.use y las configuraciones definidas en la variable de entorno.

Mirando mas a fondo he visto que las inserciones de USE que había hecho para instalar Xorg y KDE (y que evidentemente anulare) no están en /etc/portage/make.conf sino en /etc/make.conf.La duda que tengo es si este /etc/make.conf es un archivo del sistema o bien al incluir las USE me equivoque y cree un fichero nuevo (/etc/make.conf) que no existe originariamente en el sistema.O bien si este archivo si debe existir en cuyo caso cual es su función?

Gracias

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> O bien si este archivo si debe existir en cuyo caso cual es su función? 

 

solo debería existir uno de los 2, con versiones modernas de portage se recomienda que sea el que está en /etc/portage/. 

si existen ambos el que tiene preferencia es el que está en /etc/ pero te sugiero que te quedes con el de /etc/portage  para no liarla.

saluetes

----------

## mgm1954

Perfecto gracias.De todas maneras y ya que al interntar instalar  KDE y xorgserver habían quedado un montón dse paquetes huérfanos perdidos etc,lo que he hecho es instalar otra vez del CD con lo que me queda la instalación bien limpia,ademas por lo que he advertido la instalación es la mejore manera de aprender como funciona la distribución.El hecho de que tengas que escribir y editar los archivos,es cierto que alarga la instalación b,pero te permite verle las tripas al sistema.

Gracias y ahora a intentar instalar xorgserver

----------

## ensarman

explorate este archivo 

/var/lib/portge/world

ahi tienes todos los paquetes explicitamenteinstalados por ti, ya portage se encarga de resolver las dependencias de esos paquetes. la idea en todo Gentoo es tener ese archivo limpio, osea que ahi solo este lo necesario para que el sistema funcione como queras y no se mexcle con las dependencias.

por eso si quieres instalar una dependencia manualmente sin que se añada a ese archivo lo que se hace es:

emerge --oneshot paquete

----------

## mgm1954

Gracias onesarman,lo estudiare

----------

## mgm1954

Buenas,lo siento por no responder pero me ha sido imposible.

Sigo intentando descargar xorg-drivers ,e instalar las X,pero cuando un emerge me sale esto>

chroot) Gentoo-2012 / # emerge -pv xorg-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.6  4,085 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/lzo-2.06:2  USE="-examples -static-libs" 570 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g  6 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.38.0  1,198 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/mtdev-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" 268 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.10:0/16  USE="apng (-neon) -static-libs" 887 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.7  81 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10  3 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1  2 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/qpdf-4.1.0:0/10  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 4,941 kB                                                                   

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/nasm-2.10.07  USE="-doc" 665 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/Net-Daemon-0.480.0-r1  29 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Storable-2.390.0  178 kB

[ebuild  N     ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.320.0  81 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Storable-2.390.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.320.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r2  347 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/sqlite-3.8.2:3  USE="readline -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" 1,873 kB                                       

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1  USE="png -static-libs {-test}" 363 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r3  USE="-java -static-libs" 1,344 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/PlRPC-0.202.0-r2  18 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/jpeg-0-r2  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/DBI-1.623.0  USE="{-test}" 583 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r6  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs {-test}" 2,004 kB                                                        

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-2.5:2  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -doc -static-libs {-test}" 6,837 kB                                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/lcms-1.19  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -python -static-libs" 907 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libmng-1.0.10-r1  USE="lcms -static-libs" 1,068 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0  USE="{-test}" 6 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0  USE="{-test}" 14 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 371 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  104 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  94 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2  117 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 358 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  107 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.2  USE="-doc" 139 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  131 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17  124 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52  USE="-libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau (-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel (-omap) -radeon -vmware" 539 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  95 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.1  USE="-static-libs" 285 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  97 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.13.2  USE="zlib -minimal -static-libs" 351 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" 328 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  103 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/pixman-0.32.4  USE="(-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-loongson2f) -mmxext (-neon) -sse2 -ssse3 -static-libs" 685 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  106 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.2  USE="-static-libs" 288 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  48 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  99 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.2  USE="-doc" 111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1-r2  84 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc" 117 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.5  128 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2-r1  37 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.1  111 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.2.0  101 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1  USE="-doc" 121 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.2  USE="-doc" 110 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.2  143 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.22  USE="-emacs" 128 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.35-r1  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -perl -samba -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 5,370 kB                 

[ebuild  N     ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r1  USE="(-selinux) -static-libs" 772 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/mysql-init-scripts-2.0_pre1-r6  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r1:2  USE="ipv6 python* readline -debug -examples -icu -lzma -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python2_6 -python3_2" 5,052 kB                                                  

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  USE="-static-libs" 299 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  USE="-static-libs" 286 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.2.4  237 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" 341 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.1.1  137 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.7  USE="bzip2 ipv6 truetype -doc -static-libs" 472 kB                                                                    

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.6  131 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 278 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-misc/curl-7.36.0  USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -adns -idn -kerberos -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -cyassl -gnutls -nss -polarssl" 2,744 kB                                            

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 272 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10  USE="-static-libs" 294 kB

[ebuild  N     ] www-client/links-2.8-r1:2  USE="X bzip2 gpm ipv6 jpeg ssl tiff unicode zlib -directfb -fbcon -livecd -lzma -suid -svga" 4,019 kB               

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" 745 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.7  106 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4  650 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  USE="-static-libs" 273 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0/13  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma zlib -expat -lzo -nettle -static-libs -xattr" 4,422 kB                  

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  USE="-static-libs" 305 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  USE="-static-libs" 308 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 431 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 387 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.18-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd {-test}" 1,872 kB                                                 

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9  USE="X" 3,124 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.170.0  USE="{-test}" 35 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.33  USE="X -fontforge" 4,767 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.8  USE="ipv6" 144 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-2.11  899 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.1.0  135 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.3  139 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2:4.2 [4.1.2-r6:4.1.2] 77 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-apps/xinit-1.3.3  USE="minimal" 161 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.25  USE="-latex" 114 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc2  USE="perl -doc" 300 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r1:4  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" 235,832 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB                                                                   

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.10.92:1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" 1,490 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1  2 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 282 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 315 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 280 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 252 kB                                                                     

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 304 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.15  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -joystick -mutouch -penmount -synaptics -tslib -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau -apm -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-freedreno) -geode -glint -i128 -i740 -intel -mach64 -mga -modesetting -neomagic -nv -nvidia (-omap) (-omapfb) -qxl -r128 -radeon -radeonsi -rendition -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo)" 0 kB                             

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.38.0  USE="cairo -doctool {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB           

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.18:1  USE="udev -debug -doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 491 kB                                                         

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/libusb-1-r1:1  USE="udev" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-1.7.1  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="ca es fr it ja ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python2_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_6" 8,534 kB                               

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2  USE="X bindist cups dbus -djvu -gtk -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 30,263 kB         

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r1:4  USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xinerama xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace" 0 kB                                                                     

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2  USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs (-qt5) {-test}" 5,927 kB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3:0/3.3  USE="libffi static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test} -udis86" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy) -python2_6" VIDEO_CARDS="-radeon" 13,311 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/mesa-10.0.4  USE="bindist classic egl gallium llvm nptl -debug -gbm -gles1 -gles2 -llvm-shared-libs -opencl -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi -vmware" 6,636 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" 35,049 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/poppler-0.24.5:0/44  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k" 1,478 kB

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.43-r1  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg png tiff -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 1,074 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.15.0:0/1.15.0  USE="ipv6 nptl suid udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal (-selinux) -static-libs -tslib -unwind -xnest -xvfb" 5,417 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-nouveau-1.0.10  567 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.7.0  312 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.8.2  362 kB

[ebuild  N     ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.9.0  346 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/mysql-5.1.70  USE="community perl ssl -big-tables -cluster -debug -embedded -extraengine -latin1 -max-idx-128 -minimal -pbxt -profiling (-selinux) -static {-test} -xtradb" 24,865 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/mysql-5.1  USE="-embedded -minimal -static" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.20.0  USE="-embedded" 135 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions mysql qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug -firebird -freetds -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

Total: 133 packages (131 new, 1 in new slot, 1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 447,876 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 6 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Estoy en chroot porque de momento ni X ni red,ya lo arreglaremos,bien de todo este maremagnum de paquetes y USE que es lo que tengo que copiar en /etc/portage/package.uselosnombres de los paquetes seguidos por las USE?.Iluminadme por favor

----------

## quilosaq

@mgm1954:

No tienes que poner nada en package.use.

Cada línea del listado sólo te esta dando información que lo que va ha hacer el comando emerge.

Por ejemplo la línea:

```
[ebuild N ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1 USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 358 kB 
```

te informa que el paquete libICE se instalará con la USE ipv6 activada y las USES doc y static-libs desactivadas

Si en algún paquete necesitas que las cosas no sean como te propone emerge, entonces si que tendrás que añadir entradas en el archivo package.use. Pueden ser para activar USES o para desactivarlas.

----------

## mgm1954

Perfecto,pero entonces como puedo hacer que me lo instale_

----------

## mgm1954

me contesto yo mismo,sere idiota,quitando el -pv.

Gracias

----------

